# Help Me sell my J2me Apps!(only guidance)



## niravjadwani (Mar 5, 2011)

HI..

Me and my friend just developed a JAVA game for mobile phone. Its pretty good, and we are sure we would be able to sell it to our friends and friends of friends, and so on...(thanks, twitt...!)

Only problem is, I don't know any route in which I can actually Sell it.

What I want is a service provider which I can use to register myself with, and whenever some one downloads the game, he will be charged the bill to his cell bill (or balance in prepaid), and the money flows to me.

In short: Customer Buys->I Get Money.

Pls suggest some portal, or methods for the same.....

Thanks in adv.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 5, 2011)

Try the Nokia OVI store. There are very few places for selling J2ME apps.
*info.publish.ovi.com/?p=195


If you are fluent in Java programming, why don't you develop apps for Android ? Also try for iOS.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 5, 2011)

also do release a free demo so that the users will be tempted to buy the full game


----------



## Garbage (Mar 5, 2011)

You can check Airtel app centre as well..


----------

